# Fursona’s talents/Hobbies?



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

What are your fursona’s talents or hobbies?

My fursona enjoys Cycling and kayaking


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 10, 2018)

1. Being Lazy
2. Using his wits only to get away from responsibilities.
3. Eating
4. Multiple Orgasms
5. Video Games
6. Procastinating


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Talents
1. can reload flintlock in stunning time of 4 seconds!
2. said to be best fencer in Eastern Europe
3. Penetrating glance
4. Rhetorics
5. Resilience

Hobbies
1. Drinking
2. Painting (he is terrible at it)
3. sabre fencing
4. hunting small groups of looters on his own
5. faffing about
6. pissing people off
7. Sexual intercourses (obviously)


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 10, 2018)

Screaming and contorting his body.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Talents

1) Extremely skilled in combat from intense military training
2)Strong enough to bench press a pickup truck
3)Knowledgeable in computers, robotics, and weaponry
4) Can run up to 50 miles per hour
5) I can speak over ten different languages
6) I can solve most mathematical problems in my head
7) Experienced technomancer

Hobbies

1) Firearms
2) Taking things apart to learn how they work
3) European literature and art
4) Spending time with my pet budgies
5) Community service and law enforcement 
6) Self modification and augmentation
7) Traveling


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

*Talents*:
- Getting into _sticky_ situations.
- Jury rigging rocket engines to barely-working order and dabbling in poorly programming SAS electronics.
- Taking shortcuts to shirk responsibility.
- Cheating in space-poker.

*Hobbies*:
- Collecting junkfood wrappers and various clutter inside the confines of his capsule until he can dump it all out all over the floor of the next space-station he arrives at.
- Browsing the ExtraNet and watching Space-television.
- Singing terribly to himself during voyages.
- Smoking space-weed.
- Sleeping in way too late.


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 11, 2018)

Talents

1) Mastered magic and hand-to-hand combat methods from birth (was created to be a perfect fighter)
2)Strong enough to lift a truck loaded with lead and grind it
3)Knowledgeable religions
4) Can fly to 200 km per hour ,run to 85 km per hour, and swim (using wings like fins) to 100 km per hour
5) Can speak over ten different languages (refer to main language of different religions)
6) Can solve most mathematical problems as he was created to be a general (strategy, troops movements ,logistics, etc)

Hobbies

1) Grumbling about the "good old days"
2) Trying to convert atheists to religions
3) Reading debates on religion explanations of some physical events 
4) Traveling
5) Trying to socialize without grumbling and converting


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2018)

*Talents*

1) Draw shiny paintings in the air that produce sounds and thus make music
2) Powerful and stretchy long tongue can be directed to the most distant places
3) Can't fly but can jump really high
4) Good climber
5) Fast dodger 
6) Great salt-free food eater

*Hobbies*

1) Dancing
2) Talking to objects
3) Using the internet
4) Lit musical fireworks
5) Drawing music
6) Do/say random stuff to tilt the others
7) Eating


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

*Talents*
- Fairly high intelligence
- Quick at making accurate observations of people
- Interested in a multitude of things such as culture(s), music, history, geography and so on
- Emphatic towards others, though less often towards himself

*Hobbies*
- Listening to rock music
- Trying desperately to learn to play an instrument
- Hanging out in bars
- Pistol and rifle shooting
- Hiking and camping in the wilderness
- Reading non-fiction literature


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

My fursona is a Meridianist.
Meridianism is a form of physiotherapy that has a large focus on pressure points, in particular the nervous system.
A precursor to Shiatsu it includes things like muscle contractions whereas acupuncture only focuses on pain manipulation.
Meridianism has great health benefits especially for people who have been paralyzed and are learning to use their limbs again.
It can be used to treat phantom limb syndrome where patients that have had amputations can still feel their missing body parts as if they're there.
It's also used to treat people with alien limb syndrome where the signals from a patients limb are disturbed causing them to believe that their limb is not their own.
In those last 2 examples it's been proven to be the most effective form of treatment, more than medication or other forms of physiotherapy.
In the anime Fist of the North Star, Kenshiro uses a variation of Meridianism in a weaponized form.
Of course the things he's able to do with it are completely ridiculous and unrealistic but it's every Meridianist's claim to fame.
Mantis fighting style actually includes some Meridianism knowledge.
It's almost the real weaponized form of this art though many of Mantis' moves have been banned from martial arts for being unnecessarily brutal.
I guess if you have the power to control an enemy's nervous and circulatory systems you can kinda get creative with your punishments.
But Meridianism itself is not really a combat style. You'd probably get beaten up trying to hit the pressure points in the right spot.
You'd need some other skills to get close enough to use your knowledge but it can just about serve as self-defense.

being a goat also gives him numerous abilities such as a general hardiness, 360 vision, long distance hearing, resistance to certain poisons such as potassium cyanide, resistance to human diseases, natural proficiency in parkour, a never give up attitude, a pretty strong skull, armored digits, resistance to the cold, etc.

the downside being the drawbacks of being a goat such as attitude problems, poor distance vision, directional hearing, being lactose intolerant and reliant on nutritional elements not found in human food requiring him to take supplements, being able to catch diseases humans are immune to, inability to understand abstract concepts which a lot of human technology is based on like computers for a example, not knowing his own strength, large and exposed nether regions, poor grasping ability and lack of grip on digits making holding things difficult, being prone to heatstroke which can kill him, etc.

He also has another useful talent called Crux Control. If he dies, people he has physically touched will automatically respawn him. This isn't powered by the individual but from a well of energy built up by all the living creatures within a planet-wide distance. It takes at least 12 people to supply enough energy to respawn him without them dying in the process so obviously places with huge populations like inhabited planets and colony ships can give him practically limitless respawns at no cost to the average person. Combined with the fact he's a physiotherapist, you can imagine how handy this ability might be when he's touching a different person physically every damn day. You'd either have to find some way of removing the Crux Control seeds that Sam has implanted in everyone or basically just kill enough innocent people that he's gonna run out of soul energy to respawn himself over and over when he dies. Of course you might try and fight him away from the colony but then that doesn't stop him respawning, it just means he'll respawn back at the colony which will just be far away from where you are. Handy if you want to escape but it doesn't really get rid of the problem. To make matters worse, his roommate Soubi which has a fairly limited amount of superhuman strength, has the ability to respawn Sam all on his own though it does mean Soubi will pass out for about an hour and then will have to restock his nutrition levels before he's able to do it again. As long as Soubi doesn't get killed Sam has at least 1 free respawn. Of course Sammu isn't superhumanly strong himself so after respawning he'll have the task of trying to drag Soubi's unconscious body away from the battlefield without getting either of them killed. Not an easy task alone.

As well as his goat abilities Sam does have a few perks from being a fictional race based on the goat rather than the actual animal. His body is mostly hair with a strong skull and digits. This makes him practically bulletproof, except for armor piercing rounds as well as enabling him to hide concealed weapons in his fur such as flat objects like knives. It also means that it's pretty difficult to hurt him with blunt or bladed weapons but bare in mind he's not entirely fur so they still can affect him if the effect penetrates deep and central enough, this includes projectiles too. essentially he's a lot smaller a target and wrapped in pillows. one big drawback of all this hair though is its flammability. Even though it burns slower than normal hair so it's not exactly gonna become a fireball in seconds from a lit match, he will eventually be up in flames unless he puts himself out and stop, drop and roll would only fan the flames. he does have the ability to draw nearby water to him and coat himself with it but of course there has to be water around in the first place. That's about the limit of his water powers though. He can't exactly use it in a practical sense.

Essentially he has a pretty iron defense strategy but has a huge problem with offense. Good for avoiding harm from attackers but not exactly that great at combating any enemies. The only practical thing he has in that direction is the fact that he's as strong as a relatively strong human being and he's pretty savage in a fight aiming for the weakpoints like the eyes and groin.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 22, 2018)

Talents;
Heightened senses (as she's a wolf)
High energy
Fairly intelligent
Very creative
Skilled with magic (in fantasy settings)
Good at conversations
Knows a fair bit about astrology
Very nimble

Hobbies;
Dancing
Writing
Gaming
Doing random shit on Youtube


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 26, 2018)

Talents
-Masters the art of sword fighting
-Good at Most Ranged weapons such as Pistols and Bows.
-Average intelligence
-Expert Survivalist


Hobbies
-Exploration and Adventure.
-Slaying monsters.
-Likes to cause a bit of mischief
-VideoGames.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 26, 2018)

Talents
-Fishing
-Being Cute
-Sleeping
-Spanking Skunks and not getting sprayed

Hobbies
-Video Games
-Fishing
-Arguing on the internet about politics


----------



## Tao (Aug 28, 2018)

Hiking, shooting, and baking!


----------



## Simo (Aug 30, 2018)

*Talents:*
-good at living on the run from authority; escaping
-helping others in trouble, that he runs across
-after he settles down, inventing various things
-mischief
-laughing, trying to make others happy


*Hobbies:*
-eating watermelon, and later, tending his melon patch
-making cozy homes while on the run out of old shipping containers, or in deserted warehouses on the outskirts of town, or caves in the woods; he can make anyplace comfy
-later on, building his cozy Mischief Den and lab
-catching foxes  (among other critters)
-his library; reading
-cooking; he develops a gourmet edge, later on
-silly pajamas of various species & ponies, which he also provides for his 'guests'

And in his lab he makes various things like:
-The Simo S. Skunk line of Soaps, Shampoos and Conditioners, including his famous Sycamore-Cedar-Skunk soap, smells like a forest after a rain, very pleasant, and enticing
-Various rather alluring 'Essences' 
-Ticklex™ Cream: When applied, makes anyone very, very ticklish
-Rump Relaxer™ Lotion and Cream. Makes any rump feel better, after a spanking
-Mischievol™ When added to a glass of watermelon juice or drink, makes any fur become very, _very_ mischievous
-Muskazolam™ When added to any drink, makes anyfur not only not bothered by being sprayed, but, makes them actually want to be
-Foxitol™ Tablets and Liquid: Makes any fox 50% less mischievous, but takes a long time to take effect, and must be taken daily for at least a month. Side effects include increased fits of laughter, a strong urge to tickle others, hyperactivity, sassiness and gas. May not even work, at all 


...and there's a few other gadgets that I'm gonna skip mentioning here


----------



## Zezel (Sep 2, 2018)

Archery and Cleaning


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 9, 2018)

Sharpshooting, drinking, bounty hunting 

(Cliche cowboy stuff)


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 9, 2018)

Hobby: (my sona, not me) Zen's like Eddy from Ed Edd and Eddy.
She subjects her friends to silly plans to make money.

Talent: Making it rain with $1 / Asian Magic


----------



## YukineAlterma (Sep 9, 2018)

Talents : 
- Complete mastery over the timestreams and being able to use time as a weapon
- incredibly skilled in getting in people’s way and makes a joke about it
- always being adorable in everything he does.

Hobbies
- Reading
- exploring
- fighting
- breaking time


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 9, 2018)

Is this where I put my multi dimensional god sona plz?


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

She loves gardening, and grows fruit specifically, both to sell and to feed herself. 

She's a fruit bat, if you can't tell


----------



## Redwulf16 (Sep 12, 2018)

My fursona, being a cripple, can not participate in most physical activity.
He loves reading, and since his mother was the lorekeeper at the king's royal 
archives, he spent most of his childhood with his nose in a book. He extensive 
education have made him a powerful mage and a force to be reckoned with on 
the battlefield. He also loves being outside in the rain, and as a storm mage, he can 
conjure it at will, and stop it just as easily.


----------



## Simo (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh, I have to add a talent/hobby:

*Teasing Dragons!* As long as I've been a furry, Simo has long been an expert, in teasing dragons. I suppose it came from the idea that skunks really easy targets to make jokes about, while dragons like to present themselves as big, magical, powerful, invincible beings, and thus, anyone as rebellious and as much a wise-guy as Simo is going to have to tease a scaly critter like that!

I think I am going to start the International Dragon Teasing Society, with tips on how to tickle, tease, shrink, transform, and make dragons sparkly, cute and giggly, among other things! Dragon collars and leashes provided free with membership.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 19, 2018)

Talents/Skills: Great hand-eye coordination, skilled with a bow-and-arrow, not being seen, charming as all hell when they need to be, is a bounty hunter and really damn good at it. 

Hobbies- Going to tea parlours, impulse-buying(usually tea/tea accessories, new bows, and chest binders), baths


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

My fursona also loves to hack things and get a hold of top secret documents and files. The more classified, the better, especially if it's related to robotics or weaponry. He adds all this information to his collection that he makes sure no one knows about. 

It's a talent considering he is always successful and is able to get away with it clean handed, but because it's also a crime, he never mentions anything that might arouse suspicion.


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> My fursona also loves to hack things and get a hold of top secret documents and files. The more classified, the better, especially if it's related to robotics or weaponry. He adds all this information to his collection that he makes sure no one knows about.
> 
> It's a talent considering he is always successful and is able to get away with it clean handed, but because it's also a crime, he never mentions anything that might arouse suspicion.



Simo: "Ah, Nexus...There's a HUGE spider on yer butt, deadly to androids!"

Nexus: "Oh, no! Those can erase tons of files, in just one cyber byte!!!!"

Simo: "Don't worry! I'll swat it!" *quickly taps usb into rear port, and pretends to swat*

"Ok, got it!, Phew!" *runs off into the night with the mother-lode of top secrets*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Simo: "Ah, Nexus...There's a HUGE spider on yer butt, deadly to androids!"
> 
> Nexus: "Oh, no! Those can erase tons of files, in just one cyber byte!!!!"
> 
> ...


_*GET BACK HERE WITH THAT!!!*_


----------



## Simo (Sep 20, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> _*GET BACK HERE WITH THAT!!!*_



Oh, alright!

Though I gotta say, your Fur Affinity 'favorites' folder was the most entertaining thing on there!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2018)

Talents:
- Extremely good at sneaking into places and mapping out locations.
- Experienced dealmaker.
- Winning staring contests from any angle.

Hobbies:
- Bank robbing.
- Runs an illegal underground market.
- Collects lamps.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Sep 21, 2018)

Going off of Modern!Rococo, here.

Talents:
Self-taught in Muay Thai and decently adept in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.
Totally that guy that brings his guitar to a party, but surprisingly good a finger strumming.
Master at 'Go Fish.'
Can make a mean lasagna and flip a pancake in the air (will catch 8/10 times)

Hobbies:
Technically, street fighting can be involved; but it's more of a job at this point, making 20% front betting pools since he's too much of a bum to do more outside of his part-time fry cook job, at a diner.
He secretly is poetic and writes music; will sometimes attempt to include guitar.
After sparking a bowl, lounging around, listening to music while trying to keep up with his six-string.
Really likes to make bread and homemade pasta, despite his lack of appetite.
Yoga.
Wood carving.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 23, 2018)

well mine is... kinda special.... ya know danganronpa well he got an ultimate talent: the ultimate rhythm gamer


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 23, 2018)

Talents:
- Skilled archer, can strike a white hare across an iced-over lake without much trouble. He also knows the difficult skill of horseback archery, speaking of which-
- He's decent at riding a horse, a rare talent he learned from his time with the nomadic horse tribes.
- Can make a damn fine stew and venison dinner with various herbs, fish, and/or berries.

Hobbies:
- Teaching this raven that seems to have taken a liking to him.
- Making luxuries like ritual masks, necklaces, and dice.
- Teaching his little brother to read and write, just as his mother had done to him.


----------



## Rosie Paws (Sep 24, 2018)

Talents:
-Great hair stylist
-Flirtatious 
-Gets along great with others
-Great with fashion 

Hobbies:
-Playing instruments 
-Taking long walks
-listening to music 
-swimming 
-Hanging out


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 3, 2018)

Talents
1. knows lot of different dance style's
2. said to have great fashion tips
3. writing  

Hobbies
1. dancing 
2. drawing
3. reading cheesy romance books
4. writing novels 
5. shopping for clothes
6. flirting with people ( may it be a guy or a woman )


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 3, 2018)

Licking her own eyeballs.


----------



## JenLI (Jan 26, 2021)

I think that the forum is very useful and people here discuss their hobbies, share useful information and their findings. For a long time I have been looking for where you can talk to someone like that. For example, I love solving crossword puzzles, I solve two or three puzzles a day, even more on weekdays. I will be glad to talk with people who have the same hobby, we can share surround crossword clue and write new crosswords. Therefore, I believe that you are wrong in saying that this forum is useless.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

i'm not very useful.

i'm a good shot but that's it.

nobody ever needs to shoot a gun so it's not very good.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

Opal loves to sing, she loves to take care of plants and loves to play with insect Pokémon.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 26, 2021)

Talent: Paws is an avid reader, and a seriously talented orator, comes from narrating her thousands (millions?) of books and stories to children everywhere.

Hobby: Narrating her thousands (millions?) of books and stories to children everywhere, and being the world's best sofa/bed combo.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 26, 2021)

Talents:
Swimming 
Fishing
Quacking

Hobbies:
Sushi chef
Tech stuff
Birding
Watching cartoons


----------

